
Tesla Model 3 Owners Vent About Polar Vortex Affecting Cars - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-02/freezing-cold-means-love-hate-relationships-with-electric-cars
======
pseudolus
In northern climates the best tool to defrost locks and remove extremely thick
deposits of ice from mirrors and windshields is a cordless hairdryer.

~~~
timonoko
Have you tried this wonderful tool yourself in -30C weather? :-)

